# Vermont GMHA endurance rides



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Denny Emerson of eventing/Tevis fame is trying hard to revive the GMHA distance rides.

I guess I can't post a link directly to the facebook page. The group is called 
GMHA Distance Days. He really is very interesting and shares his knowledge freely.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

no idea what GMHA stands for, looked at the group , seemed Competitive trail oriented. But more rides like that might get some crossover into endurance. The North East is reportedly loosing AERC members.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

It seemed like it was both an ATCHA and endurnace club from what I saw. I'm in Idaho, but Good luck!

Joe4d - where did you hear about members being lost? I'm curious as to what the trend is in my area.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

on NE fb page,, 
I told them I had renewed even though I dont ride NE, Va is in NE so my membership counts there even though I ride SE. Not sure where they got data but pretty sure the poster is a NE director.
Seemed like some of the western and central areas are loosing rides. Southeast is booming though, two new rides added this year and RMs biggest problem seem to be finding a free weekend.

I so wanna ride with you out west. I really am a much funner , nice guy in person.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Pretty sure GMHA is some thing like "green mountain horse association" as that is the area of Vermont they are in. They do primarily ECTRA events (which is CTR), but I believe they have always done an AERC sanctioned ride yearly too. Not sure about ATCHA involvement.. Maybe something new this year to appeal to newbies?


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

ACTHA is another organization for CTR - I might just have them mixed up


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ACTHA is a untimed ride about 6 miles, you're judged by how you negotiate obstacles.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

GMHA has a 100 mile ride. They also do shorter ones.

Timeline Photos | Facebook

I believe they have been holding this ride for 78 years now.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yes looks like they have a 100 mile ctr spread over 3 days, 40/60/40, in late august and a 50 Endurance and 30 LD in October. Bet the Oct rides are nice.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Trail Events, Competitions and Rides | The Green Mountain Horse Association, Inc.

Rarely do we get brutal summer heat. End of August and the days are already cooling a bit.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Timeline Photos | Facebook

summer, cool and green


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I think some forum members did the AERC Vermont 100 (100 miles in one day) heard the heat was unseasonably brutal last year.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't get what that adds to this conversation and supporting endurance riding organizations, especially since it was *unseasonable*.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

2010 ride


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

So it's a 100-mile ride, but not an endurance ride from what I understand...


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

jillybean19 said:


> So it's a 100-mile ride, but not an endurance ride from what I understand...


The GMHA 100 is a CTR, sanctioned by ECTRA (Eastern Competitive Trail Riding Association). However, the GMHA organization also holds a 50 mile ride later in the season which is AERC sanctioned.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

GMHA is a wonderful organization. I spent 8 years participating in their summer clinics, amazing facility! I hope to start competing on their trails as soon as this coming summer. Sue, I'm curious if I have met you before in person. Do you compete at GMHA regularly? I sometimes crew at GMHA so maybe we've crossed paths


----------

